# USB webcam in PN50C8000



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know if you can use a USB webcam in a Samsung PN50C8000?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You won't be able to use a usb webcam plugged directly into the display. The OS on the TV will be extremely limited in what type of hardware it will be able to support. This is usually limited to USB flash drives and other storage medfia.


----------

